# Moebius Batman Tumbler/Batmobile just arrived!



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Tumbler kit I ordered from CultTVman arrived today. First a shout out to Steve at CultTVman, great prices, great service and fast shipping! 

Check out my photo gallery for pic's of this kit.

The first thing you notice is the weight of the box, pretty hefty for a 1/25 car kit!. It's packed with parts and instructions, everything barely fits. The parts are highly detailed and there's a lot of them. The instruction booklet (about 15 pages) is one of Moebius's best by far, clear illustrations and instructions plus full color, mult-view, painting instructions for exterior and interior. Based on the parts and the photos of the finished model, this kit should build up into a very accurate replica of the screen car.

There's only 2 small issues I have, a) I believe the front tires have the wrong tread pattern and b) I would have liked a small set of decals for the computer screens inside the car. Neither is a deal breaker to me though.

It's been over 2 years since this kit was first announced. I recall reading a post by Frank (on his Facebook page I think), that originally, this kit would have very little in the way of an interior and he figured the aftermarket would take care of that. Seems that he used the delay of the kit to add a full interior, and the kit is much better for it.

Overall, one of Moebius's best efforts. I'm hoping to start on this kit in the next week or so, should look great next to my '66 Batmobile. 

Based on this kit and the other car/truck kits Moebius has produced, I hope they consider other automotive kits, especially fantasy cars from other movies/TV shows. Personally, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sounds nice. I liked the Hudson Hornet kit a lot aside from the soft body detailing and mediocre chrome. The rest of the detailing was quite well done as was the engineering.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the post and the pictures, it's much appreciated!
I stopped by the hobby shop yesterday to find that they had just stocked the pre-painted Vipers but knew nothing about the Tumbler. So I special ordered it from them thinking, "That's okay, I'll get it in just a few days", but as I'm walking away he tells me that it's back ordered. Oh well, guess I'll get it ... sometime.
Thanks for the preview.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Thanks for the post and the pictures, it's much appreciated!
> I stopped by the hobby shop yesterday to find that they had just stocked the pre-painted Vipers but knew nothing about the Tumbler. So I special ordered it from them thinking, "That's okay, I'll get it in just a few days", but as I'm walking away he tells me that it's back ordered. Oh well, guess I'll get it ... sometime.
> Thanks for the preview.


I noticed that Tower/Great Planes says it is "on order". Lots of shops buy from GP as they are a huge wholesaler


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

spock62 said:


> The Tumbler kit I ordered from CultTVman arrived today. First a shout out to Steve at CultTVman, great prices, great service and fast shipping!
> 
> Check out my photo gallery for pic's of this kit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the preview photos!
Wondering if the model can be built with the roof/door open so the interior can be seen?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Thanks for the preview photos!
> Wondering if the model can be built with the roof/door open so the interior can be seen?


Out of town for the next few days, but from what I recall, it might be hard to do so as there are other parts that need to be glued on after the roof is put in place. These parts would interfere with showing the roof opened. Also, if you want to show it as seen in the movies, there would be some surgery required.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!
The 1/18 Diecast I have sort of opens but there are limitations to what it can do.
That nice of an interior it would be worth it to mod one open...


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Great photos, very exciting. I have had mine on order for some time, just have to wait for the local suppliers to get stock now.

BTW. If Moebius ever do a Chitty Chitty Bang Bang they may have to come down to New Zealand as the movie car is in director Peter Jacksons garage. Looking pristine and beautiful I might add.

Alien


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

Anybody know if Hobby Lobby will be getting these?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to say, Hobby Lobby isn't one of our customers. You'd have to ask them why, as we have tried to get in but no luck!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Sorry to say, Hobby Lobby isn't one of our customers. You'd have to ask them why, as we have tried to get in but no luck!


That never struck me until this very moment. I plan on emailing them!


----------

